# Gold plated serpent



## MoneymanVape (20/10/16)

Who has stock?


Pic rotated, edited and resized by the secret Porcupine!


----------



## Anneries (20/10/16)

My wife also would like to know. As far as I have seen none of the know vendors in South Africa stock it yet unfortunately.


----------



## Yagya (20/10/16)

I have been searching for days and came this https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...QHRWC6Z-I3Cd2M-1Q&sig2=vbQY_N1UaBngQM6K1wvtTw


----------



## Jan (20/10/16)

I recon a good jeweler would be able to gold plate a normal one.....


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Can stainless steel be plated with gold?
The process mentioned with the copper *plating*, then nickel, then *gold* is one option. However, another option is using the Wood's Nickel Strike solution (step 2 in our kit). The steps in the kit are specifically designed to *gold* plate *stainless steel*.


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

If it was a 25mm I would buy it in an instant! 

PS I doubt very much a jeweler could gold plate an existing Serpent... the tolerants are so perfect as it is that any coating no matter how think would not work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/10/16)

Ya, im sure the 25mm will be out. Well i hope would be awsum


----------

